# Aright how long to Wait?



## Kindbud (Apr 7, 2006)

Alright I planted my seed in this swampy area in my woods about a month 
ago in like the middle of May. It gets alot of water and sun light and its about 3 and half in. Is that good growth for about month?? If not whats wrong its pretty healthy looking it already has 6 leaves and is starting to branch out!! how long before it stars buding and after I harvest it do I have to kill it?? or could it regenerat pro not right? Thanks for the help and smoke a bowl for me im broke  Peace out


----------



## Mutt (Apr 8, 2006)

Harvest will happen in Sept. or Oct. for ya. if you don't harvest it will die and decompose as MJ is a annual (meaning its life cycle is just one growing season). keep an eye out for over moist soil and high acidic levels in the water due to the swampiness of your location. May want to plant a few more as that one could end up a male.


----------



## Hick (Apr 8, 2006)

kindbud..."google" a marijuana grow guide...and read it. Get the very basic understanding of how, what and why mj does during cultivation.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 8, 2006)

if OD grow here is a good guide.

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_cultivation1.shtml


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help and its not over moist its not really a swamp its an place where a under grouned spring is its really good for growing my bro has grown multple plants their and they have reached 6-7 feet!!! but my bro moved out so its my turn to start grownin me some smoke  and thanks for the info


----------

